# Fun Fact



## jttheclockman

No hard questions. No thinking involved. No reason to have a debate. No reason for decoder rings. No names needed. Just having a little fun and with all the new members joining every day our little group is growing. Thought it would be interesting to see what the average age of this group is??? Not sure what the stats would mean or if they can be used in any marketing benefit because basically penturning is one of those hobbies that is fit for any age. So how old are you???:biggrin:


----------



## Dale Allen

:biggrin:I guess we know who gets up early on Saturdays!:biggrin:


----------



## ladycop322

very interesting


----------



## Marnat3

Dale Allen said:


> :biggrin:I guess we know who gets up early on Saturdays!:biggrin:




Or doesn't sleep on Friday night.


----------



## skiprat

Mmmmmmm......do you mean ACTUAL age........or MENTAL age..???
It only lets me pick one...


----------



## bobleibo

Wow, there's sure a lot of you old people around here....and a lot who are in denial~


----------



## jttheclockman

Someone say something about Saturday??? It is Saturday already??  What month is this??? Can you tell I am bored???

I thought there may be a problem. Skip and Bob brought it up. Do the best you can. Have your significant others help you if need be.


----------



## CREID

Dale Allen said:


> :biggrin:I guess we know who gets up early on Saturdays!:biggrin:



Not me. I just got up!


Curt


----------



## jttheclockman

CREID said:


> Dale Allen said:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:I guess we know who gets up early on Saturdays!:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not me. I just got up!
> 
> 
> Curt
Click to expand...


Curt

Good mornnoonevening to you.


----------



## CREID

bobleibo said:


> Wow, there's sure a lot of you old people around here....and a lot who are in denial~



What old people? There aren't any votes from the old people. Are they, are they, OMG Their, Their, (SOB).

Curt


----------



## Smitty37

87% over 50.


----------



## Don Farr

This is good. I don't feel as old as I thought I was.


----------



## Dale Allen

:biggrin:BTW, if you had to calculate the number based on you birth year, you must say so and take back your vote!:biggrin:


----------



## Cmiles1985

Well, I only brought my group up to 4%. At that, I'm only 8 months into this age group!


----------



## jttheclockman

I like looking at the rise and then the fall. What I want to know is what happens to those in the middle. Don't they stay with it Talk about losing momentum


----------



## iMattDaddy

So what I'm going to take away from this is that I discovered this habit/hobby ahead of schedule.


----------



## bobleibo

Smitty37 said:


> 87% over 50.



That's because it takes that long to save up enough money to afford this goofy hobby!!!!


----------



## Smitty37

bobleibo said:


> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 87% over 50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it takes that long to save up enough money to afford this goofy hobby!!!!
Click to expand...

Well until I retired from my 'career' job in my mid fifties, I wouldn't have had the time.  Full time job (50 hrs + per week), small farm, 6 kids going through school and college all active in athletics (49 varsity letters in high school) and 23 sports a couple JV but mostly varsity at Div 3 schools among them in college (1 had no college sports).  So my time was pretty well spoken for.


----------



## Marnat3

...


----------



## Marnat3

Smitty37 said:


> bobleibo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smitty37 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 87% over 50.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it takes that long to save up enough money to afford this goofy hobby!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well until I retired from my 'career' job in my mid fifties, I wouldn't have had the time.  Full time job (50 hrs + per week), small farm, 6 kids going through school and college all active in athletics (49 varsity letters in high school) and 23 sports a couple JV but mostly varsity at Div 3 schools among them in college (1 had no college sports).  So my time was pretty well spoken for.
Click to expand...



Hmph, Slacker!:biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman

bump


----------



## Sprung

It doesn't surprise me to see the numbers largest in the 50+ range - as children grow up and move out and then as one moves into retirement, they find more time to pursue and enjoy a hobby.

At 32, it looks like I got into this earlier than many might! With a young family, it definitely is hard to find time to pursue my woodworking hobby as much as I may want to, but I'm glad to at least have the little time I've got that I can dedicate to it. I'm also very happy that my toddler son loves being in the shop with me and am looking forward to passing on this skill and passion to him.


----------



## Sabaharr

Well I just wanted to say ,,,,, what did I want to say? Oh yeah, I was ,, something ,, and then ,,,  Oh the heck with it.


----------



## jttheclockman

Another shameless bump.


----------



## CREID

jttheclockman said:


> Another shameless bump.



That's cheating.:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman

CREID said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another shameless bump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's cheating.:biggrin::biggrin:
Click to expand...


I know but thought we would wake this crowd up. There sure is more than 162 members here. Just like all other threads they fall off the first couple pages and they go into cyberspace.


----------



## CREID

jttheclockman said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another shameless bump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's cheating.:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know but thought we would wake this crowd up. There sure is more than 162 members here. Just like all other threads they fall off the first couple pages and they go into cyberspace.
Click to expand...


Maybe they slipped into the 90 to eternal happiness area.
I wonder just how many more than 162 are actually active members?
I'm sure a lot, but not near as many as there are members I'll bet.
Just think, if every member posted at least once on the same day!
Can you say CRASH?

Curt


----------



## jttheclockman

CREID said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CREID said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another shameless bump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's cheating.:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know but thought we would wake this crowd up. There sure is more than 162 members here. Just like all other threads they fall off the first couple pages and they go into cyberspace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they slipped into the 90 to eternal happiness area.
> I wonder just how many more than 162 are actually active members?
> I'm sure a lot, but not near as many as there are members I'll bet.
> Just think, if every member posted at least once on the same day!
> Can you say CRASH?
> 
> Curt
Click to expand...


Yes i think we had this discussion before. Sure is a lot of views for that amount of members voting. 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f17/active-members-132774/index3.html


----------



## CREID

jttheclockman said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CREID said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another shameless bump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's cheating.:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know but thought we would wake this crowd up. There sure is more than 162 members here. Just like all other threads they fall off the first couple pages and they go into cyberspace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they slipped into the 90 to eternal happiness area.
> I wonder just how many more than 162 are actually active members?
> I'm sure a lot, but not near as many as there are members I'll bet.
> Just think, if every member posted at least once on the same day!
> Can you say CRASH?
> 
> Curt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes i think we had this discussion before. Sure is a lot of views for that amount of members voting.
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f17/active-members-132774/index3.html
Click to expand...

but how many of those views are you bumping it up?:biggrin:

Curt


----------



## jttheclockman

CREID said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CREID said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CREID said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another shameless bump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's cheating.:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know but thought we would wake this crowd up. There sure is more than 162 members here. Just like all other threads they fall off the first couple pages and they go into cyberspace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe they slipped into the 90 to eternal happiness area.
> I wonder just how many more than 162 are actually active members?
> I'm sure a lot, but not near as many as there are members I'll bet.
> Just think, if every member posted at least once on the same day!
> Can you say CRASH?
> 
> Curt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes i think we had this discussion before. Sure is a lot of views for that amount of members voting.
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f17/active-members-132774/index3.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but how many of those views are you bumping it up?:biggrin:
> 
> Curt
Click to expand...



I could not have looked that many times:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin: See the count has gone up just from this little bump. It does say something though that the prime pen making years are from 50 to 70. I better step it up some. Have many more pens to make and share


----------



## stonepecker

Had a Mother-in-law tell me one time "You are only as old as the women you feel."
Her daughter was older then I was.

This is just a number.  It is what you do with the time that is important.


----------



## winterwood

The young age is 0, not good we should all be teaching our children and grand children the Art of Pen Turning or for that mater any craft which uses hands and minds not just thumbs. When the 0 group reaches our age they will ask "what is a pen"?


----------



## JimB

No really surprised by this. I belong to the local turning club (AAW Chapter) and it is probably about the same.

Oh, and my vote put my group in the lead!


----------



## Sabaharr

Yeah , I won. Boooooo I'm old.


----------



## Sappheiros

Y'know, I should feel out of place being one of the four (reported) turners in their 20s, but I really don't.  It really is just a number.  It feels kinda special that I got into it so young.  I've had many hobbies over the years, but this one is sure to stick.  No matter how old or young any of us are, this is a great community!


----------



## CREID

:biggrin: I just wanted to do the Bump thing.:laugh:

Curt


----------



## Smitty37

I dont think there will be much change now...it looks like about 80% are 50+ which doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## CREID

Smitty37 said:


> I dont think there will be much change now...it looks like about 80% are 50+ which doesn't surprise me at all.



But I got to do a bump.:biggrin:
I seem to be easily amused today.:bulgy-eyes:

Curt


----------



## jttheclockman

I think it would have been a safe bet that was going to be the range because just about all hobbies occur around that time because of time and money,but it is fun to see the rise and fall over the years. I see we have our first teenager or at least I think teenager.


----------



## CREID

All I know is my age group is WINNING!
Geeze, I sound like Charlie Sheen.

Curt


----------



## jttheclockman

CREID said:


> All I know is my age group is WINNING!
> Geeze, I sound like Charlie Sheen.
> 
> Curt




Not any more.
Us more seasoned turners are waking up now.:biggrin:


----------



## CREID

Calling all 50 to 59'ers, we need votes!


----------



## Jim Smith

It's like the T-shirt days, "Old guys rule!"  Old Guys Rule - T-Shirts | Old Guys Rule - Official Online Store | Widest Selection Of Authentic Old Guys Rule T-Shirts, Hats, and More!  I actually got one of these shirts for my son-in-law and my oldest son when they turned 36, kind of a tongue in cheek poke at them getting older.   I of course already have one with the fly fisherman on it. 

Jim Smith


----------



## CREID

Hah!, Were tied again. Keep voting, keep them old people in their place.:biggrin:

Curt


----------



## Frank Nemke sr

jttheclockman said:


> No hard questions. No thinking involved. No reason to have a debate. No reason for decoder rings. No names needed. Just having a little fun and with all the new members joining every day our little group is growing. Thought it would be interesting to see what the average age of this group is??? Not sure what the stats would mean or if they can be used in any marketing benefit because basically penturning is one of those hobbies that is fit for any age. So how old are you???:biggrin:


76 years young


----------



## jttheclockman

Frank Nemke sr said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No hard questions. No thinking involved. No reason to have a debate. No reason for decoder rings. No names needed. Just having a little fun and with all the new members joining every day our little group is growing. Thought it would be interesting to see what the average age of this group is??? Not sure what the stats would mean or if they can be used in any marketing benefit because basically penturning is one of those hobbies that is fit for any age. So how old are you???:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 76 years young
Click to expand...



That the boy!!!! Gives me hope Have not crossed the 70 mark yet. Have a couple years to get reved up keep those lathes turning. and keep having fun.


----------



## jttheclockman

Hey Curt don't look now but we are up:biggrin:

Wonder how many people are on the border line and their next birthday puts them into the next category


----------



## CREID

jttheclockman said:


> Hey Curt don't look now but we are up:biggrin:
> 
> Wonder how many people are on the border line and their next birthday puts them into the next category



Now you know this was a shameless bump. :biggrin:
Come on admit it.

Curt


----------



## CREID

50 to 59ers we need votes!!!!!!!!!!!!

Curt


----------



## jttheclockman

CREID said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Curt don't look now but we are up:biggrin:
> 
> Wonder how many people are on the border line and their next birthday puts them into the next category
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know this was a shameless bump. :biggrin:
> Come on admit it.
> 
> Curt
Click to expand...


I don't know about shameless. We picked up 4 more votes. Strategy my friend:wink:


----------



## CREID

jttheclockman said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Curt don't look now but we are up:biggrin:
> 
> Wonder how many people are on the border line and their next birthday puts them into the next category
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know this was a shameless bump. :biggrin:
> Come on admit it.
> 
> Curt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know about shameless. We picked up 4 more votes. Strategy my friend:wink:
Click to expand...


I think the proper English term is CHEATING.:biggrin:

Curt


----------



## jttheclockman

CREID said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CREID said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Curt don't look now but we are up:biggrin:
> 
> Wonder how many people are on the border line and their next birthday puts them into the next category
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know this was a shameless bump. :biggrin:
> Come on admit it.
> 
> Curt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know about shameless. We picked up 4 more votes. Strategy my friend:wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the proper English term is CHEATING.:biggrin:
> 
> Curt
Click to expand...



I guess I spelt it wrong


----------



## CREID

we need votes for the 50 to 59 group.!!!

Curt


----------



## Lady_Acoma

Screw that, let's hear it for the 30 somethings!


----------



## jttheclockman

Lady_Acoma said:


> Screw that, let's hear it for the 30 somethings!



Yea they have to step it up some. With all the newbies joining each day. There has to be some 30's people. Do not be afraid. No one will even know you voted.


----------



## jttheclockman

bump


----------



## CREID

What? Did your birthday bump you into a higher age group?:biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman

CREID said:


> What? Did your birthday bump you into a higher age group?:biggrin:



Not yet. I am told when we reach 50 you start reversing your mental age so I am heading to the younger group. :biggrin:


----------

